# Looking for Engineer Feedback for 3d Printing



## Michael L (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

     Recently, I had asked a question about everyone's experiences with 3d printing and what are some of the potential capabilities right now. I had a lot of terrific feedback and wanted to see if I could get in touch with someone on these forums that specializes in fluid power. I wanted to get some advice on components that do not require heavy amounts of pressure, high temperatures or could easily break down. Different types of buttons, switches, things like that. If you don't mind sharing your expertise please PM me. Thank you in anticipation, all the help that I have received from you guys has been terrific. Thank you again.

Kindest Regards,

Michael


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 2, 2020)

probably should edit your post to correct the title so people with the right info can find this


----------



## greezly168 (Jul 13, 2020)

If you are still searching for a good 3d printer I could recommend one ,write me in private messages. A 3D printer is a really useful machine, but only in the right hands. It was a reason why I didn’t have success with it. I decide to gift it to my younger brother and to buy for myself a new quality color printer. I found this website mrdepot.ca where I could order online a quality printer from Canon. Now I use my printer every day and have no trouble with it. If u want, u can look over this site for more info!


----------

